# Tuckahoe Gas & Steam Annual Show



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Not a good day for boating, so I trundled over to Tuckahoe to check out the action and say Hi to the guys running trains._

First, a real lady - Aster "King Arthur" and train waiting for a run:











Running a the time was this interesting consist, with the 0-6-0 at the rear. 
(I was told it was a typical SP switching move.)











I'm not even going to talk about this - and I forgot to ask Jason what the tube was for, so don't ask me.











Not often do I see a Fort Wilderness loco and coaches together. (I have a loco but no coaches.)











Of course, there were other steam engines. This one ran the sawmill demonstration via belt. Very interesting.










Big ones . . 











 . .and little ones











This one was ticking over quietly - nice decoration.











And finally, one of my other favorites, a steam organ mounted in the back of a vintage truck. Making a lot of noise.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

All the clangs and bangs from these antique gas and steam engines sound like an orchestra to me. 

Thanks Pete


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

The tube on Jason's loco is probably the first version of the environmental "emission controls" being mandated to recirculate unused steam from the cylinders rather than exhaust it up the stack, a major source of pollution. Expect this to become a legal requirement, even if we have no miniature boiler code. Global warming, don'tcha know. 

Great photos. Roman P. likes to push his cars around; fewer coupler failures. The train behind the Arthur looks like it was visiting from Virginia Beach. 

Sorry I could not make this trip. Honey DO list was very long, coupled with WORK [a four letter word]. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Thanks for posting the pictures. I wish I could have made it down. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, and my wife even claims she likes (most of) you guys. 

Thanks for having us. 

John


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Pete. Where exactly was this. Was this on the Eastern Shore of MD. 
Just curious, I am close, and would like to see one of these.
Paul


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 12 Jul 2009 07:01 PM 
I really enjoyed it, and my wife even claims she likes (most of) you guys. 

Thanks for having us. 

John Hey John;
Tell your wife most of us like her too. hahahahhaha.
N


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where exactly was this. Was this on the Eastern Shore of MD. 

Indeed, on the Eastern Shore a few miles north of Easton off Rte 50. 

http://www.tuckahoesteam.org/ 
Another couple of pics, to prove there actually were some people running the trains! Jeff and Jason (and Pete J in the background) in this overall shot:












Jim prepping his loco while the other european DB train (from Virginia, we're told,) hit the mainline:












Evan a 32mm antique taking a spin.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a little video I made from this past weekend at Tuckahoe. It was really experimental as I only used my Blackberry phone to take the video - so that part is not so great in resolution. I guess I'll have to go back to the old camcorder. 

Scott


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For the size of the YouTube viewing window that looked just fine! Of course, being of steam locomotives made it all the better!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Acutally, the video is very acceptable...at least to these old eyes.
Thanks


----------

